
N64 - harshy446
Does anyone know how to make a portable n64? And if so, can I send you all the parts and you can build me one for an amount of money that we can negotiate over the price. Thanks!
======
jpt4
I do not know if an "Ask HN" post is the appropriate solicitation platform for
this kind of request, but I know a number of retro-gaming folks who might be
interested in your proposition. Feel free to send me an e-mail at the address
listed in my profile.

